
JVM performance optimization, Part 5: Is Java scalability an oxymoron? - amalag
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-03-2013/130301-jvm-performance-optimization-java-scalability.html?page=1
======
rauar
Java in 1980? Nah...

